# Help with Modifier for cpt 61635 & 61630



## lneely (Aug 3, 2018)

We recently got a new Medicare MAC which is Palmetto. I am now getting denials for cpt 61630 & 61635 stating I am missing a required modifier. This wasn't required with our old MAC. I've talked to Palmetto several times to no avail as to where to look for the appropriate modifier. I know these are restricted codes, but I'm at a loss of which modifier I need. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Lori Neely, CPC


----------



## Meshbaugh (Jan 2, 2019)

*Resolution?*

Hi,

I am wondering if you ever found out what the missing modifier was?  I have the exact same denial for 61630 billed with 36225 and 75898-26.  Optum does not show any NCCI conflicts for any of these codes to be billed together and no other services were provided same day.  I also do not see an NCD or LCD for this code so I am at a complete loss. 

Thank you!


----------

